# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A mendoni se duhet ndertuar Panteoni Shqiptar?

## DYDRINAS

A mendoni se duhet ndertuar Panteoni Shqiptar?

Panteoni Shqiptar do te sherbeje si nje qender pelegrinazhi, ne te cilen do te preheshin eshtrat e heronjve te kombit shqiptar (jo vetem te Shqiperise), te figurave historike, te artit, kultures dhe shkences, me te cilet do te krenoheshin dhe brezat e ardhshem.

Varrezat e Deshmoreve te Kombit nuk mund ta luajne nje funksion te tille.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> A mendoni se duhet ndertuar Panteoni Shqiptar?
> 
> Panteoni Shqiptar do te sherbeje si nje qender pelegrinazhi, 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ne te cilen do te preheshin eshtrat e heronjve te kombit shqiptar (jo vetem te Shqiperise), te figurave historike, te artit, kultures dhe shkences, me te cilet do te krenoheshin dhe brezat e ardhshem.
> 			
> ...


a e di mo patriot se ky panteoni do behej nje tjeter molle sherri ne shqiperi..gjithkush qe do vinte ne pushtet do te turrej te fuste nje '' figure ''qe ai do e konsideronte historike e qe thjeshte do ishte nje provokim per nje pale tjeter..a nuk e di qe edhe pas 23 vjetesh ne kemi 1001 paqartesi per dhjetra e dhjetra figura e ngjarje..edhe pas 23 vjetesh ne akoma nuk kemi nje date clirimi e jo me te jemi ne gjendje te vleresojme nje figure..njera do fuste te vetet e do nxirrte te te tjereve dhe te tjeret kur te vinin ne pushtet do nxjerrte te paret dhe do fuste te dytet..shihe se cberi ky i gjati sa erdhi ne pushtet ku vendimi i pare ishte flakja e portretit te presidentit nga zyrat shteterore..do vije neser nje tjeter dhe do flake ismail qemalin e do vendose ndoshta mbretin..vjen tjetri ne pushtet e ndoshta flak ismailin e vendos enverin..shkur hesapi shqiperia eshte fushe ku gjithkush luan lojrat e tij pa e vrare trurin fare...

nuk kan thene kot ''dy shqiptare , tre parti ''...

----------

Meriamun (17-09-2013)

----------


## Meriamun

Edvin Rama psh pervec eshtrave te ustait dmth te Enverit dhe dajes se vet Spiro Koleka sdo pranonte asnje figure tjeter per Panteon.

----------


## unreal

> a e di mo patriot se ky panteoni do behej nje tjeter molle sherri ne shqiperi..gjithkush qe do vinte ne pushtet do te turrej te fuste nje '' figure ''qe ai do e konsideronte historike e qe thjeshte do ishte nje provokim per nje pale tjeter..a nuk e di qe edhe pas 23 vjetesh ne kemi 1001 paqartesi per dhjetra e dhjetra figura e ngjarje..edhe pas 23 vjetesh ne akoma nuk kemi nje date clirimi e jo me te jemi ne gjendje te vleresojme nje figure..njera do fuste te vetet e do nxirrte te te tjereve dhe te tjeret kur te vinin ne pushtet do nxjerrte te paret dhe do fuste te dytet..shihe se cberi ky i gjati sa erdhi ne pushtet ku vendimi i pare ishte flakja e portretit te presidentit nga zyrat shteterore..do vije neser nje tjeter dhe do flake ismail qemalin e do vendose ndoshta mbretin..vjen tjetri ne pushtet e ndoshta flak ismailin e vendos enverin..shkur hesapi shqiperia eshte fushe ku gjithkush luan lojrat e tij pa e vrare trurin fare...
> 
> nuk kan thene kot ''dy shqiptare , tre parti ''...


Ke te drejte.
Shiko forumin tek rubrika "Elita Kombtare".
Elite e Kombit Sali Fazlliq dhe Ibrahim Millosheviq.

----------


## Elian70

nese numri i tradhetareve eshte me i madh se i atyre te ndershmeve a do kishte vlere Panteoni????

----------


## _MALSORI_

> nese numri i tradhetareve eshte me i madh se i atyre te ndershmeve a do kishte vlere Panteoni????


problemi me i madh eshte te gjejme kush jane tradhetaret dhe kush jane te ndershmit..ai qe them une se eshte tradhetar ti thua jo eshte i ndershem e ai qe them une i ndershem ti thua eshte tradhetare..nje here i rezojme ca per toke dhe i shkelim me kembe dhe ca te tjere i veme ne panteon paastaj kur vjen pala tjeter ata qe ishin ne panteon i rrezon pertoke e i shkel me kembe e ata te shkelurit me kembe i ngre ne panteos..

----------


## Elian70

> problemi me i madh eshte te gjejme kush jane tradhetaret dhe kush jane te ndershmit..ai qe them une se eshte tradhetar ti thua jo eshte i ndershem e ai qe them une i ndershem ti thua eshte tradhetare..nje here i rezojme ca per toke dhe i shkelim me kembe dhe ca te tjere i veme ne panteon paastaj kur vjen pala tjeter ata qe ishin ne panteon i rrezon pertoke e i shkel me kembe e ata te shkelurit me kembe i ngre ne panteos..


nuk eshte problem se cili eshte tradhetari dhe cili i ndershmi se dihen..., por ajo qe eshte me e sigurta eshte se i ndershmi ka turp dhe per fat te keq duhet ti mbuloje tradhetaret edhe pse jane ca si shume... por do te vuanin me shume ndertuesit e panteonit se cdo vit do te prishet nga themelet dhe do te ndertohet nga e para perseri....me leket e popullit

----------

